

Show HN: SubtleTV – A trending video aggregator - avisud
http://subtletv.com/

======
avisud
\- SubtleTV plays trending videos from Reddit and other sites in a continuous
stream. Users can see what’s popular across subreddits or within specific
topics.

\- SubtleTV is designed to make it easy to find related content. Users can see
videos other users recommend, and easily watch more from that subreddit or
author without interrupting your viewing experience.

This has been a project of mine for a while now. I'd love to hear feedback
about the UI and features from fresh eyes.

Thanks in advance!

~~~
justfalcon
Video won't play at all on Safari 8.0.4, it gets caught up loading HTML5
player. Works fine on Chrome though.

Are all the video files hosted through YouTube? How would you handle pulling
videos from two sources (YouTube + 2nd source)?

~~~
avisud
So it starts to load the html player but nothing plays? The videos are from
either Youtube, Vimeo, or Dailymotion.

~~~
justfalcon
It won't play at all. I'm using click to flash safari extension, and generally
when there is any issue with the HTML5 player I'll right click and enable
flash, but right click is disabled.

While the UI is fine for mobile/touch, it's not really optimized for desktop
use.

It's an interesting idea though, do you have any plans for expansion on this?

------
tux
WOW I wish all streaming tv would be as easy as this. Really like the
interface of the site. Very easy to navigate. Thanks!

~~~
avisud
Great to hear. I got tired of searching for good content and using interfaces
that weren't couch friendly.

~~~
tux
Please add ability to download videos or at least link to original videos.
Also ability to have all the controls visible at all times. Can you release
this website ui as open-source ?

~~~
avisud
Original videos are linked via the info panel. Click on the title of the
video, and then in the right pane click the source title on the top right
[http://screencast.com/t/xzFPQIUN0h](http://screencast.com/t/xzFPQIUN0h). You
can also see the social metrics we've found on it by scrolling down in the
info panel under "Popularity" and clicking any of the social links to see the
sources
[http://screencast.com/t/W4CbKiSCK5Ep](http://screencast.com/t/W4CbKiSCK5Ep).
What do you like about having the controls stay open? Currently you can use
keyboard shortcuts so you dont need to open the controls each time.

